# SECOND STUDY FINDS GENETICALLY MODIFIED CORN TOXIC



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

NEWS BULLETINAugust 21, 2000From wire release-Washington:Genetically engineered corn designed to kill an insect pest spreads enough of its pollen on nearby weeds to kill maonarch butterflies, researchers said Monday in the latest study on the biotech crop's environmental effects.Iowa State University scientists found that one in five monarch larvae died after being exposed to the toxic corn pollen for two days.Three days after the initial two-day exposure more than half of the larvae died.The biotech corn, known as "Bt Corn" for a bacterium gene that makes it toxic to the European corn borer, became controversial last year after a laboratory study at Cornell University showed it to be toxic to monarch butterlies.---------------------------------------------------EDITORIAL COOMENT:Signet's Diagnostic Corporations' immunologists and consulting physicians remain deeply concerned about the expanding use of genetically modified foods within the U.S. food supply without adequate safety testing. It is feared that the insertion of bacterial genes as well as the result of causing, in this case, an insecticidal chemical to be produced by the grain itself may have grave implications. A large portion of canned corn and processed corn products are already derived from Bt Corn without the publics knowledge, labelling required, nor ant direct testing for potential abnormal immune resposnes in humans. Nor, for that matter, for the long-term effects of the ingestion of the indigenous insecticide produce by Bt Corn.Further, the distribution of pollen from GM plants to organic plants, resulting inc ross pollenation, may lead to permanent alteration of the natural food supply with disasterous results by ultimately disrupting the entire ecosystem (see the dead monarch larvae as evidence of the potential for disaster).These concerns continue to extend to other GM foods which have entered the food supply without adequate testing and public knowledge, in particular RoundUp Ready Soybeans (now 40% of soyben products in the USA and of the total hectares planted), FlavrSavr Tomatoes, potatoes, and other GM foods entering the food supply.While Signet continues its efforts to develop a possible application of its newly-patent MRT (LEAP)test to determine whether these foods elicit abnormal immune responses in humans, we encourage known food-intolerance victims (IBS patients, migraine, eczema, chronic fatigue and anyone with suspected food sensitivity) to take steps to educate themselves about these products and avoid them until such time as their safety, or lack thereod, has been adequatetly established. we will keep all LEAP NEWS subscribers informed of developmensts as they occur.At present, the class-action lawsuit filed in San francisco in 1999 against Monsanto et al seeking to halt the distribution of GM substances without testing and labelling continues, and is now in the discovery phase.----MNL-----


----------

